# VW centercaps for Audi A4 B7 S-Line Split 5 spoke 17 inch wheels?



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi, i'd like to know if there are any oem VW centercaps that fit the B7 A4 17" split 5-spoke wheels, like these:









The caps attach to what looks like a normal diameter hub hole on the wheel. I can post exact measurements of everything later, if that will help.

Thanks!


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

Bump


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

Bump, any ideas anyone?


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

Bump, the outer diameter is 150mm or about 5-7/8". The diameter of the clips on the back is about 60mm or 2-3/8"

Anyone know of any VW center caps this size?


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

bump. it looks like the center caps from 15" mk4 avus wheels may fit: 









However, a lot of descriptions of this part say the outer diameter is 154mm or 6"... and that the back clip is 67mm... which means they may not fit. Does anyone have a set of these caps laying around that they could measure for me?


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

This cap appears to have the same exact outer diameter: 








But i'm not sure how the ridges will look with the wheels. 


I re-measured the openings for the center caps and it looks like a 6" (150mm-152mm) cap will fit 
Does anyone know of any 5-7/8" to 6" center caps... I may just start buying sinlges of a couple styles off ebay and see what fits and looks good.


----------



## ken518 (Sep 17, 2012)

I also just bought a set of these wheels for my Mk6 Golf and was wondering if you found out what type of vw center cap worked for you. thanks!


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

ken518 said:


> I also just bought a set of these wheels for my Mk6 Golf and was wondering if you found out what type of vw center cap worked for you. thanks!


 nope. i think easiest solution is to buy vw logo stickers from ebay


----------



## MavSBM (Feb 27, 2008)

Necro bump. No vdub center caps work?.?


----------



## kleckers69 (Apr 29, 2002)

Another bump to this thread!!!


I have these wheels with winter tires on them for my Tiguan, and I would love to get VW center caps for them.


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

What I ended up doing was removing the audi logos and putting vw stickers over the center.


----------

